# High Leg on the C Phase



## jar546 (Feb 26, 2019)

I remember seeing a thread or comment where an inspector kept failing an installation because the high leg of a 120/240 3ph Delta was on the C phase of the meter can.

The POCO determines where they need the high leg and it just goes to show how inexperienced an inspector can be.  This is a perfect example of what I am talking about.  There is nothing wrong with this installation.

On the second photo, the top of the fire pump rated ATS, it is then placed on the B phase where it should be.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 2, 2019)

Since the high leg is on the C phase on a 7-jaw meter can & is a PoCo standard, there are times when the high leg has to be on the C phase such as meter can with a main breaker in the same enclosure.


----------

